# Need help choosing first quality pipe..



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

Taking a break from cigars and picking up the pipe again. My humidor is full and I would like to get some age on the sticks. My current pipes are 3 cobs and a cheap Dr. Grabow. With Christmas coming up, my wonderful wife would like to get me one for around $100 or so. I would like to get a Peterson because they are reportedly to be high quality. There are so many differences between them: system, P-lip, fish tail...confusing! I am also open to other makes of pipes.

I need some help choosing.


----------



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

A Donegal Rocky or Kinsale rusticated might be just the ticket. 4noggins or Smoking Pipes both have a pretty good assortment to look over. 

Savinelli's are pretty good pipes as well. Just got an Erica Fiamma for just a hair over $100 and it has smoked rather well right from the start. Whatever you get smoke it in good health and enjoy watching those sticks ripen to a fine old age. And Merry Christmas (early) to your wife. Such loving devotion is not to go unnoticed. 

Rob


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally can't wait until I can get a Boswell. Their store is only about an hour and a half away and they are really high quality pipes. check them out online, but give him a call if you are serious about getting a pipe or just want some helping figuring out what you want.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

James Upshall (as good as Dunhill, just not so hyped). Look at e-bay for them (never smoked or in mint condition).


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

jay29 said:


> Taking a break from cigars and picking up the pipe again. My humidor is full and I would like to get some age on the sticks. My current pipes are 3 cobs and a cheap Dr. Grabow. With Christmas coming up, my wonderful wife would like to get me one for around $100 or so. I would like to get a Peterson because they are reportedly to be high quality. There are so many differences between them: system, P-lip, fish tail...confusing! I am also open to other makes of pipes.
> 
> I need some help choosing.


You really have two options, a new pipe or an estate pipe. $100 from a reputable retailer can get you a very nice estate pipe, i.e. a pipe that otherwise would cost quite a bit more if new.

Peterson pipes are certainly good for your first "quality" pipe. I have one Peterson, a P-Lip system pipe, and it has been a great smoker. I also recommend Savinelli. If I had a hundred bucks to spend right now on a new pipe this one would be high on my list:
Savinelli Nonpareil Sandblasted (9408) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

But take a look at estate pipes at smokingpipes.com, pulversbriar.com, thepiperack.com, or finepipes.com They've been cleaned and refurbished, are already broken in and proven smokers.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Peterson's Christmas 2010 pipes have just hit the etailers. Very nice IMO. Might be appropriate if you like them:

Peterson Christmas 2010 Pipe #106 - 0pet10x106


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I would personally go look at the Peterson Donegal Rocky pipes. They come in a great assortment of shapes & sizes should be under your price range and have a real silver band. 

I think Stanwell makes great pipes in your range.

I do like Savinelli, but their prices are a bit outside your range for the better ones.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with the majority. I just purchased my first Peterson: a kinsale p-lip. I could not be happier for the money spent. Compared to my Savinelli and Bjarn, it has far less fills in the wood. Good quality, cool smoke. Gorgeous wood.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I love Petersons. I have two and I might be getting another next week. $100 will give you a very nice selection to choose from. I would suggest, if you can, finding a local store that has a decent cross section of them so that you can choose in person.

As to the p-lip, you will not know if you like it until you try it for yourself. Personally, I like it.

I have not smoked a system pipe, but I wouldn't either choose a pipe or discount one based on it being a system. From what I hear they are good pipes, so if you like the style go for it.


----------



## rich.02h (Nov 5, 2010)

I too am looking for a decent first pipe! hope ebay has some..


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

I went through this not too long ago. IMHO, you need to fondle the pipe and make sure you get along before committing to a long term relationship. Saving a few bucks on-line and hating the pipe is no way to enjoy the hobby. IJS


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

One thing that I have found is that pipes themselves unlike tobacco are usually comparably priced at B&Ms when compared to e-tailers. In some cases, they are even cheaper. Just depends on where you go.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

For under $100, you shouldn't have a problem finding a decent Peterson, Savinelli, or Stanwell. Maybe not the medium to high end ones, but solid well made pipes. You could also look for pipes from the smaller makers, Nording, Bjarne, Johs (I'm partial to danish pipes, can you tell?).

At this stage in the game, I wouldn't be afraid to shop for looks. Find one that you like the look of. You might not know the subtle differences between bowl shapes, finishes, stem and lip designs, but if you like how your pipe looks, you'll probably enjoy it more. 

Then, for your second pipe you can shop based on what you like and don't like. Then for your third pipe you can try something different. Then for your fourth pipe....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't help but notice how many times the name "Savinelli" has come up already.

Always a sure thing.


----------



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies! I gave my wife three choices of Petersons. I like just the standard billiard shape. I was thinking about one of those huge Sherlock Holmes types, but thought otherwise. I chose the Christmas 2010, Kilarney, and Irish Sea.

What do you think?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent choices IMO. I don't think you can go wrong with a nice straight billiard. Classic pipe.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you can't go wrong with a straight billiard.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with a nice straight billiard.





Jack Straw said:


> I think you can't go wrong with a straight billiard.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Bend it like Beckham!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

IMO for a $100 you can get a decent deal on a good estate that is good quality. In that price range new I would have to consider Savinellis over Petersons. With Petes I got tired of cleaning the 5 gallons of stain out of the bowls and stems before I could smoke them. If you can pick up a new Pete that has NOT been dip stained then go for it, they are good pipes also but I gave up on them.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

jay29 said:


> Thanks for all your replies! I gave my wife three choices of Petersons. I like just the standard billiard shape. I was thinking about one of those huge Sherlock Holmes types, but thought otherwise. I chose the Christmas 2010, Kilarney, and Irish Sea.
> 
> What do you think?


Everybody needs a billiard in their collection, excellent choice.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

CWL said:


> Everybody needs a billiard in their collection, excellent choice.


Ruh Roh, time to go shopping.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Can't help but notice how many times the name "Savinelli" has come up already.
> 
> Always a sure thing.


Amen to this. Back in the day when I was a huge pipe person I had about 6 good pipes..3 Savinellis, meerschaums, peterson and one estate pipe. This was in the early 80's and smoked til I developed TMJ ( I'm a clincher ) and had to stop. I think 30 years later it's time to pick it up again so I'm out there shopping for pipes....this should be fun.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

jay29, since this is a gift, you may not have the opportunity to inspect the pipe before purchase. If the purchase is a local purchase and you do have the opportunity to look at pipe first, you may want to consider looking at certain factors.
Personally, when choosing a pipe, I perform the pipe cleaner test to see if the pipe cleaner will go through to the chamber without too much effort. Should be no effort on a straight pipe.
I also check to see that the airhole is at the bottom and center of the chamber. 
The extent to which this may affect the smoking quality of the pipe is unknow to me; nevertheless, it is something that I personally desire in a pipe. 
In any event, hope you get the pipe that is right for you.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Terrier said:


> jay29, since this is a gift, you may not have the opportunity to inspect the pipe before purchase. If the purchase is a local purchase and you do have the opportunity to look at pipe first, you may want to consider looking at certain factors.
> Personally, when choosing a pipe, I perform the pipe cleaner test to see if the pipe cleaner will go through to the chamber without too much effort. Should be no effort on a straight pipe.
> I also check to see that the airhole is at the bottom and center of the chamber.
> The extent to which this may affect the smoking quality of the pipe is unknow to me; nevertheless, it is something that I personally desire in a pipe.
> In any event, hope you get the pipe that is right for you.


This is good advice. And remember, if your lady buys the pipe from one of the highly regarded e-retailers (smokingpipes.com, etc) they will let you return a pipe you don't like as long as you haven't smoked it (and you'll only be out a couple of bucks for the shipping).


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Didn't want to start a new thread so I decided to post the following here: 

Does anyone have any experience with Nording Pipes? I was browsing Cupojoes and some of them are calling my name!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one Nording and it is an excellent smoker (and looker). I plan on getting another at some point.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Where did you get yours?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Cupojoes - they have the best selection of Nordings by far of any place I have seen.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I have one Nording and it is an excellent smoker (and looker). I plan on getting another at some point.


I have several Nordings and they have all been good smokers, both NIBs and ones I bought from eeeBBBay. The bowls tend to be big though, so be prepared for a long smoke.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have always liked Nordings. They break in fast and smoke well. Their seconds line, Eriksen is also nice.


----------

